# which software to create plans in?



## crueby (Dec 27, 2010)

I am in the middle of a 6-cylinder radial engine build, and want to draw up a set of plans to post here. Other than pencil/paper + scanner, what is a good application to use to create a set of plans? I've looked at a couple of CAD packages, but they are quite complex. Any simple applications anyone can recommend? Just laying out a steam engine, not the space shuttle, after all!

Thanks!


----------



## crueby (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks! - that one looks pretty good. I gave it a try, and got the crank assembly modeled fairly quick. The sheet/print setup is a bit confusing, but works.


----------



## SignalFailure (Dec 27, 2010)

*Simple* free 2D programs you might google include:

A9 CAD
Vector engineer
Caduntu (QCAD)

There are tons more but I like those three (in that order).

Paul


----------



## crueby (Dec 27, 2010)

great - I'll give those a look too. Thanks!


----------



## ksor (Dec 28, 2010)

2D 3D you have SketchUp from Google FREE - a great peace og software !


----------



## 1hand (Dec 28, 2010)

crueby  said:
			
		

> I am in the middle of a 6-cylinder radial engine build, and want to draw up a set of plans to post here. Other than pencil/paper + scanner, what is a good application to use to create a set of plans? I've looked at a couple of CAD packages, but they are quite complex. Any simple applications anyone can recommend? Just laying out a steam engine, not the space shuttle, after all!
> 
> Thanks!



Can't wait to get a look at the radial plans! Thm:

Good luck!
Matt

I use Punch CAD. Its a 2D, 3D for about a $100
I also have Doplin CAD/CAM for way more $, but still finding myself useing the cheap one.


----------



## crueby (Dec 28, 2010)

Here's a teaser photo of the crankcase block, mostly done. The crank assembly is also ready, just getting started on the cylinder blocks - more to come, also plans will be uploaded....

Thanks to all for the tips on plans, plus all the other info I've gleaned from other posts this fall!


----------



## crueby (Dec 28, 2010)

To 1Hand - Many thanks for the tip on ViaCad - downloaded their demo off of cnet, and gave it a try. Very nice - the modeler is a lot like the one in LightWave, which I used years ago for animation work (wish I still had it). They have the pro version on sale for the price of the consumer version today - bought that and have started the plans.

Full plans and build log for the radial to follow, in about a week or so.


----------



## tgcrab (Apr 10, 2011)

Alibre is still available for around $100 USD.

No kidding, it is a pretty good TRUE 3 DIMENSIONAL PARAMETRIC MODELING package.

Probably where SolidWorks was about 10 years ago.

You make 3 D designs with a sketcher. Then you dump the part into a drafting package and it makes the drawing. You can make very professional looking productions. Go to www.Alibre.com.

I have no affiliation with the company. I just have a package that I paid $200 for a few years ago that is now available for $100. It was a good value for $200. A good value for $500 in my opinion.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 10, 2011)

I also like Alibre. I have designed 3 engines with it and saved myself tons of mistakes. I also made the V8 drawings with it.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Apr 11, 2011)

Another vote for Alibre.


----------



## klompjeusa (Apr 28, 2011)

One more vote for Alibre


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 28, 2011)

I also have and like alibre FYI folks the prices go up May first now is a good time to get a licence or renew your maint /support.
Tin


----------

